# patterns



## johrich (Dec 28, 2008)

I got my carvewright for Christmas and am now trying to use it with much difficulties. Maybe someone could fill me in on how to get patterns. Do you have to pay for all of them? Where can I go to get some free patterns? I just need help getting started.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

John welcome to the forum, glad to have you aboard. You can be assured someone will be along and can help you. I'm pretty new here myself.


----------



## johrich (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Jerry, good luck and a happy new year to you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi johrich

patterns= many.many free ones on the 
http://www.carvewright.com/forum/
Pull down the MPC files they are a bit essayer to use than the PTN files.
see the Gallery item listed 
like the one below
=======
" much difficulties " it will take you a bit to get it down ..

It's just a new way to rework wood not the turn on the switch type machine..

Great guys on the CarveWright forum and they will jump in and help you all the way to the finished project .. 

=



johrich said:


> I got my carvewright for Christmas and am now trying to use it with much difficulties. Maybe someone could fill me in on how to get patterns. Do you have to pay for all of them? Where can I go to get some free patterns? I just need help getting started.


----------

